
The YouTube Collection - websirnik
http://www.youtube.com/theyoutubecollection
======
atesti
Am I the only one where this page comes back empty (In Chrome and IE)?

It's also not in Google Cache.

The only things I found were these:
[http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fwww.youtube.co...](http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fwww.youtube.com%2ftheyoutubecollection&d=69958382311&mkt=de-
DE&setlang=de-DE&w=17a5d363,be2f26cc)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_UmWdcTrrc>

